# DirecTV remote code for Yamaha soundbar



## laramr (Oct 21, 2005)

Just bought the YAS-207 soundbar. I can get volume control but so far haven't found power control. Anyone break the code?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

laramr said:


> Just bought the YAS-207 soundbar. I can get volume control but so far haven't found power control. Anyone break the code?


Sound bars are hard to do sometimes.
Have you tried this ? Remote Control Code Lookup

Choose your Remote,
then choose Audio,
Then type in Yamaha
A code will pop up.
Then click on more codes and several should pop up.


----------

